# Lightroom status always says "Syncing 7 photos"



## alanhunt (Jul 14, 2014)

I have Lightroom 5.5 via Creative Cloud on a Windows 7 64-bit machine. The status at the top left of the Lightroom screen always says "Syncing 7 photos". How can I fix that? I have about 12 collections and a little over 1000 pictures that are synced with an iPad Air and an iPhone 5C. The "Syncing 7 photos" message showed up a little over a week ago. AS far as I know all photos are synced. I have made no changes to the synced collections in several weeks (neither added to or deleted from).

Any help is appreciated.

Thanks,

Alan Hunt


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jul 14, 2014)

Do you know which 7 photos are syncing?  Keep an eye on the icons in the corner to track them down.  You may find they're ones you added on the iPad or iPhone.


----------



## alanhunt (Jul 16, 2014)

That is what I was trying to figure out. Of the 2000 photos I had synced which seven were still syncing.

Thanks for your reply. Your advice about the iPhone led me to those - a small subset of the total. There are seven photos that have a slightly different icon in the upper right when in Grid view. When I hover over the icon I see "Building previews for Lightroom Mobile". This has been going on for almost a week. Surely the previews are built by now. Can you recommend a way to clean things up?

Thanks,

Alan Hunt


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jul 16, 2014)

Open LR on the iPhone/iPad and see if the little activity icon is running in the corner.  If that still doesn't do the trick, one way to clear it is simply to remove those photos from the sync collection, let it finish and then add them again.


----------



## alanhunt (Jul 18, 2014)

Thanks so much for your assistance. The problem was related to the iPhone. I have told it to sync all iPhone photos with Lightroom and to only sync over WiFi. The problem is that the iPhone has not had Lightroom active too often when it is at home where there is WiFi, so those images were trying to sync with the iPhone (the iPad was not the problem).

I went to your Lightroom Mobile Missing FAQ book and read a little, especially the section on "Initial Sync". I plugged in my iPhone, set it to no auto-lock and it is currently catching up on the syncing.

Thanks again for your help. I am sure your question for me is "If you bought the dang eBook, why didn't you read it!!!!!!!!". 

Alan


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jul 18, 2014)

LOL I'm just as bad at buying books and not reading them, don't worry!


----------

